# Fort Fisher 24X7 Weekend Fling



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Anyone planning on being at the Fort for the first weekend of 24x7 access? Dates are Sept 18-20. I will be there from late Friday till Sunday noon somewhere between the cypress log and Crossover 3, if all the spaces and holes aren't taken by 6-7 PM when I get there. If they are then I will just move on down the beach toward Crossover 4

Look for a Blue Ford Explorer parked next to a 10x10 ft Blue Canvas Top EZ Canopy. Drop in and visit me and my buds if you get the chance.:fishing:


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I really need to get down there! May just try to drag the wife with me.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I'll be there.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

GreenFord said:


> I really need to get down there! May just try to drag the wife with me.


Be there or be square...noting like a night on Ft Fisher with all the lights out and no one within 100 yards.

No Camping Now

Only fishing and sitting in a chair, lounge chair or hmmmm, I believe I have seen some truck campers(whats up with that).

Never mind, just give the rangers some latitude to NOT give you any crap. They are cool with it


----------



## surf fisher (Aug 28, 2008)

I should be that way , If i see ya, i will stop, 
white GMC here, 

Be there or be square...noting like a night on Ft Fisher with all the lights out and no one within 100 yards.

:fishing:


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Hopefully the wind will be right so the bugs will not have agood time as well.

If you plan it right. they will come. A couple of years ago we managed to have what we called the Croakerfest there on the beach where Darin Grilled some good food and allot of people showd up for some sharking and fishing. It may be worth another try.


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

I'll have a yak a 9/0 and a 6/0 along with my surf rods would love to meet some pier and surf members out that way.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Festivus???*

It is possible that we could plan another Croakerfest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

*Kerosene Lamps with Tiki Torch Oil*

I have a new Brinkley Smoker that I was thinking about packing. Let me know if that would help

As to the bugs, I have planned on that one. I bought a couple of cheapo kerosene lamps (under $10) and instead of kerosene, I went to Lowe's and bought a gallon of Tiki Torch Oil that has citronella and lemon grass oil in it for $10. I tested them on my deck and they work like a champ on keeping the bugs down.


Plan is to use those rather than propane lanterns although I will have my old standby Coleman Lantern with me if I need serious light on occasion.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> I have a new Brinkley Smoker that I was thinking about packing. Let me know if that would help
> 
> As to the bugs, I have planned on that one. I bought a couple of cheapo kerosene lamps (under $10) and instead of kerosene, I went to Lowe's and bought a gallon of Tiki Torch Oil that has citronella and lemon grass oil in it for $10. I tested them on my deck and they work like a champ on keeping the bugs down.
> 
> ...


Just a followup. I said Kerosene lamps, I meant kerosene lanterns and here is a link to some on the web for $8.95 from Amazon. I bought mine at a local store and look just this one at Amazon

Kerosene Lanterns on Amazon


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

*I'm IN!!*



Finger_Mullet said:


> It is possible that we could plan another Croakerfest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll go for that.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

Word; I'll have my coleman grill out there and some brots; but I am sure someone will have a full out barbecue set up!! Seen it before; pretty legit. Hopefully hurricane season won't drive all the fish away.


----------



## jacobwahoo (May 6, 2006)

we are in will bring yak


----------



## cambo (Jul 28, 2009)

I wonder if the FX35 can make it out there.....hmmmm...

I made it fine at Freeman Park in Carolina Beach, and that was with the tires at 32 psi and not airing down.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

cambo said:


> I wonder if the FX35 can make it out there.....hmmmm...
> 
> I made it fine at Freeman Park in Carolina Beach, and that was with the tires at 32 psi and not airing down.


Just a word of caution

If it ain't 4x4 and aired down to 20 psi or less, forget it, stick to Carolina Beach, you will never make the turn at crossover 1


----------



## Timmay (May 2, 2009)

yea another word of caution; airing down is not just for making but for saving your engine the trouble of working extra hard. My buddy has a lifted Tacoma 4x4 with 35's that overheated because he didn't air down. Its no fun; but needs to happen.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Ok, time for a rant. 


WILL SOMEONE PLEASE POST A F---KING GUARD AT THE GATE AND DENY ACCESS TO THE FORT TO ANYONE STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY WITHOUT TRUE 4X4 AND NOT AIRING DOWN TO 20 PSI OR LOWER

OH AND ADD A MINIMUM CLEARANCE OF A FORD F-150

Ok, I feel better now,,,can someone pass me my meds

Nurse Crachette I am ready for bed now


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*What's the matter?*



zztopsail said:


> Ok, time for a rant.
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE POST A F---KING GUARD AT THE GATE AND DENY ACCESS TO THE FORT TO ANYONE STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY WITHOUT TRUE 4X4 AND NOT AIRING DOWN TO 20 PSI OR LOWER
> ...


I havn't had any problems driving around the two or three vehicles stuck on the beach in the morning with thier frames sitting on sand. I find it quite comical at times. Even my girlfriend asks "Did you air down?" I know a lot of people always say "I havn't ever had to before" thats why I usually dont help them out anymore. I go down there to fish and have a good time with friends, not sit around helping people dig out the rigs anymore. (I'm just messing with you rant by the way.)


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

zztopsail said:


> Ok, time for a rant.
> 
> 
> WILL SOMEONE PLEASE POST A F---KING GUARD AT THE GATE AND DENY ACCESS TO THE FORT TO ANYONE STUPID ENOUGH TO TRY WITHOUT TRUE 4X4 AND NOT AIRING DOWN TO 20 PSI OR LOWER
> ...


I have been down all week and the only vehicle I saw stuck was a ranger whose 4wd went out. But I go out and dont come in untill the rangers run me off.I have never had a problem with my f150.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Some people are just too smart to listen to advice and a lot I see stuck don't really know what they are doing. Then again some of us just like too see how deep a hole we can dig before we are stuck.....lol I try to "help" people and let them know what they need to do before they get out there but there are always a few that tell you they have done it and never had a problem in sand.... bam stuck hard.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

Ryan Y said:


> I havn't had any problems driving around the two or three vehicles stuck on the beach in the morning with thier frames sitting on sand. I find it quite comical at times. Even my girlfriend asks "Did you air down?" I know a lot of people always say "I havn't ever had to before" thats why I usually dont help them out anymore. I go down there to fish and have a good time with friends, not sit around helping people dig out the rigs anymore. (I'm just messing with you rant by the way.)


No problem as my rant was meant to amuse and I am glad you found the humor. Did you catch line about Nurse Cratchet being from "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest"?

But I am with you, I have helped people before but mostly I just drive by now. I may stop and offer a shovel or one my spare pressure gauges (I carry 4 or 5). But I am there to fish and enjoy the sand and surf and unlike you locals, I only get out to the Fort once a month or so and digging a stuck vehicle out is not on my agenda or good for my health and heart.


----------



## cambo (Jul 28, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Just a word of caution
> 
> If it ain't 4x4 and aired down to 20 psi or less, forget it, stick to Carolina Beach, you will never make the turn at crossover 1


Oh its 4WD. To be honest though, I had air downed A LOT. I figured my air gauge was broken. They had to have been around 60 psi before, which I failed to check when I got my tires and rims from discount tire.

I had planned to air down to 18 psi, but once again, I thought my air gauge was broken. Didn't realize this until I bought a new air gauge thinking I needed to air back up and it read the same as the first gauge.

On another note, it was interesting to talk to the "gaurds" at carolina beach. They only asked if my car was 4WD/AWD. When I asked what they thought would be a good pressure to air down to, they said it wasn't needed and no one had been airing down before I got there. I honestly think I was the only who "aired" down (even if it was still 32 psi - from 60+ psi?). No one stopped after I entered to air down, they all just drove past.


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

I have only been to CB 3-4 times as I am not into the crowds and UNC-Wilminton Frat Beach Beer Blasts, but when I have it was WAY more packed down that the Fort (and also WAY more dirty from the fires and coals no one seems to clean up) So I would imagine you could drive there without airing down. But as has been stated in many threads, the Fort IS a different beast when it comes to sand and beach driving.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

How much is it to get a VEHICLE PASS? Where do u go to get one? Is it a long stretch of 4x4 access or just a short loop?


----------



## zztopsail (Jul 23, 2009)

turfrooster said:


> How much is it to get a VEHICLE PASS? Where do u go to get one? Is it a long stretch of 4x4 access or just a short loop?


Pass is $10 per day or $40 per year ie Jan 1-Dec 31

Pass available at the Ranger station at the gate. Go up steps it is on the right. Check or cash, no plastic. 

If you have a yearly pass they give you a decal and a little access card you hold up to the reader and the gate opens. 

If you only buy a daily pass they give you a code that you punch in at the gate. Code changes daily.

Access is short, 300-400 yards, just very deep and treacherous sand. Air down to 20 psi minimum , put in 4x4 and stay in ruts of people who went in before you. Stay out of dunes and do not cross, walk or crawl pass the ropes around the dunes and bird sanctuary.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The access is short butthere is four and half miles of beach to fish on the south end. @ miles on the north end. One pass does not work for both ends...Two seperate passes.


----------



## turfrooster (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for the info. I think i might invest in an annual. And zztopsail, are you getting the south end topsail pass this season? Ill be out there as much as I can this fall.


----------



## Smally (Jan 16, 2009)

zztopsail said:


> Stay out of dunes and do not cross, walk or crawl pass the ropes around the dunes and bird sanctuary.


Don't even look at them funny.


----------

